# Freedom writers



## jellyfish (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone else seen this movie yet? I just saw it and REALLY liked it. I was just interested in hearing what others thought of it. If you haven't seen it, I recommend that you do.


----------



## jade (Jan 15, 2007)

GREAT movie!


----------



## PeppermintPatty (Feb 2, 2007)

I loved it. Very inspirational. It made me cry. In a good way, though.


----------



## copper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just saw this the other day. Its the first movie that has made me cry in a while. I loved it.


----------



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

Good show.


----------

